# Merged Avatars and Signatures thread



## Creamsteak (Aug 30, 2003)

*Avatars and Signatures (new problems)*

Signatures are now limited to 500 characters, and all vb/ub (whatever it is) tags count as additional text.

I'm not sure if this was intended, so I bring it up.

Also, currently I don't think I can change my custom avatar. I don't see any way to add custom avatars, it appears I'm limited to the basic 20.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 30, 2003)

I've fixed the avatar problem. 

Also worth noting is that Community Supporters no longer need to get an admin to change their custom titles - they can now do it themselves.


----------



## Emiricol (Aug 30, 2003)

I'd like to see Sig limits back at where they were.  Or, perhaps, 1000 characters with a 6 lines limit.  I can't update my T13K URL without losing virtually everything else in my sig lol.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 30, 2003)

Heh... I can't even change my sig because of all the code. I assume Rus got the avatars thing fixed, but I still can't figure it out. I'll do it when I'm less tired.


----------



## Welverin (Aug 30, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> I assume Rus got the avatars thing fixed, but I still can't figure it out. I'll do it when I'm less tired.




But you're not *supposed* to change it, because then no one will recognize you.


----------



## Darkness (Aug 30, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> Also, currently I don't think I can change my custom avatar. I don't see any way to add custom avatars, it appears I'm limited to the basic 20.



The basic 20 avatars show up as red Xs for me. (See also: this thread.)


----------



## garyh (Aug 30, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I've fixed the avatar problem.
> 
> Also worth noting is that Community Supporters no longer need to get an admin to change their custom titles - they can now do it themselves.




Where's this option?  I can't find it on the new User CP, but I could see it on the old one.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Aug 30, 2003)

I don't particularly care one way about the length of signatures, but I would really love it if there was a way to turn off images in them, much as we can turn off avatars.  I'm sure though that this is a hard-coded thing in the boards, and not likely to be changed.  But one can wish.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Aug 31, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Also worth noting is that Community Supporters no longer need to get an admin to change their custom titles - they can now do it themselves.




Please please PLEASE tell me how to do this.  I don't necessarily want to do it right now, but I'm dying to know.


----------



## thalmin (Aug 31, 2003)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> Please please PLEASE tell me how to do this.  I don't necessarily want to do it right now, but I'm dying to know.



It's on the page where you edit your Profile.


----------



## dave_o (Aug 31, 2003)

*(Kinda Meta, but I want responses) Sig Length Limit!*

So, I said "Hey, this Living ENWorld thing looks pretty rad, I'll put together a character!" Around thirty minutes later, Dylan Pontius, sailor-at-large was born.

"Wow," I thought, "that was quick, well, time to add him to my sig!"

Much typing ensued, followed by clicking submit.

"Error: Signatures must be 500 characters or less."

 

I hastily clicked cancel, because, what I have now is more than 500 characters - but I guess it got to circumvent that little limit since it came directly from the old boards. What gives, though? I mean, with all the numbers in a thread address, 500 characters is maybe one or two links.

But I guess it's for low-bandwidth users? Thoughts/angry rants/improvisational songs PLEASE!


----------



## Emiricol (Aug 31, 2003)

I'm with you   I'd just like a 1000 character limit, and a guideline of no more than 6 lines of text +1 small picture.  I discovered the 500 character limit when I went to update the URL of T13K in my sig, but couldn't lol.


----------



## nHammer (Aug 31, 2003)

Personally I think many sigs here are WAY to big...and there shouldn't be pics in sigs.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Aug 31, 2003)

I'm going to have to check out the "living EnWorld" thread 

I think there should be *A* limit but that 500 is rather small, considering some of the small pictures codes can take up that much...

Maybe 1000. Or maybe not a character limit but an item limit; such as you can have one picture, 5 links and 500 characters of text.


----------



## Joseph Elric Smith (Aug 31, 2003)

simple and to the point Sig's work for me,but then again, I am not in to the whole phallic need for a large sig. 
ken


----------



## Emiricol (Aug 31, 2003)

nHammer said:
			
		

> Personally I think many sigs here are WAY to big...and there shouldn't be pics in sigs.





I disagree.  They add a lot of personality to the forums, in turn helping generate that sense of community that keeps a lot of users coming back.  No one wants half-a-page sigs for everyone, but there's a middle ground that isn't being met


----------



## Emiricol (Aug 31, 2003)

Joseph Elric Smith said:
			
		

> simple and to the point Sig's work for me,but then again, I am not in to the whole phallic need for a large sig.
> ken




How do you explain Djeta then


----------



## Wormwood (Aug 31, 2003)

Some of the .sigs here are insane. 

I like seeing .sigs in most cases, and they are more useful than not. But if I'm your collection of quotes or pictures is occupying half the screen---you're probably doing something wrong.

Yes, I'm aware that we can choose not to view them---but we can also choose to excercise a little discipline.


----------



## Kichwas (Aug 31, 2003)

Cut it to 250 I say.

I don't need to see the same old crap every time I read a post by someone. If your sig is even 1/3 the length of your average post, it's too long.

On I think the wizard's boards, there's a person who's sig is a list of every single RPG book they own. They also tend to post a lot of one-liners. Very annoying.


----------



## Tsyr (Aug 31, 2003)

arcady said:
			
		

> Cut it to 250 I say.




You have more than that in your sig.


----------



## Kichwas (Aug 31, 2003)

Tsyr said:
			
		

> You have more than that in your sig.



Since when is 234 > 250?

64 if you just count what shows on the screen. The rest is vB code for the URLs.

Try learning to count.


----------



## Tsyr (Aug 31, 2003)

arcady said:
			
		

> Since when is 234 > 250?
> 
> 64 if you just count what shows on the screen. The rest is vB code for the URLs.
> 
> Try learning to count.




305 including spaces (which count as a character in my software), and all code. Or so says a quick character count in a word processor.

The problem people are having is not that 500 characters isn't enough just for text on screen, but also links and such.


----------



## Nifft (Aug 31, 2003)

I'd limit sigs to text (no images), but not count URLs or markup towards the 500 character limit. I'd also disallow SIZE tags above 3.

That way, you'd have 500 visible characters per sig, and no pictures except the Avatar.

Finally, I'd limit sigs to six lines -- two more than USENET allows, because I'm a generous kinda guy.

 -- Nifft


----------



## Emiricol (Aug 31, 2003)

Nifft said:
			
		

> I'd limit sigs to text (no images), but not count URLs or markup towards the 500 character limit. I'd also disallow SIZE tags above 3.
> 
> That way, you'd have 500 visible characters per sig, and no pictures except the Avatar.
> 
> ...





Unfortunately, I don't think you can separate the code from the visible text.  You just set the character limit, and that's that.  I could live with 6 lines and no images, but again, I think the images are a great feature, one of many that make EN World such a vibrant place to be.


----------



## Nifft (Aug 31, 2003)

Emiricol said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I don't think you can separate the code from the visible text.  You just set the character limit, and that's that.  I could live with 6 lines and no images, but again, I think the images are a great feature, one of many that make EN World such a vibrant place to be.




... while I see images as unnecessary things that cause pages to load slowly AND take up too much screen space. Sure, some little ones are fine -- the size of Avatars, or so -- but then there are huge honkin' ones that convey no useful information, or are animated ads. Bleah! Killfile them all, let Kibo sort them out. Using Mozilla, I block most of the originating sites, so don't see them, but that's a sub-optimal solution.

Anyway, it's not impossible to strip out tags from the counter, it's just extra work for the admins. It would have to be more complex than a simple character-counting Javascript function. But that's why they get paid the big bucks, you know. 

 -- Nifft, programmer & sysadmin


----------



## A'koss (Aug 31, 2003)

> I'm with you  I'd just like a 1000 character limit, and a guideline of no more than 6 lines of text +1 small picture.



You gotta be kidding. What, this site isn't slow enough already?!? 

And you guys want more space... heh... for _sigs_?!?!?! 



I think the current limit is _more_ than adequete. If anything, I'd like to see less. Sorry.


----------



## dave_o (Aug 31, 2003)

I think sigs are a nice way to express yourself, so, images good. Just maybe slap a pixel size limit on images?

But 500 characters is just _not_ enough.

Any administrators checking out this thread?


----------



## Magic Missile (Aug 31, 2003)

I'm always a tad amused by people who's sigs are regularly twice the length of their post, but it doesn't really bother me too much.

To be honest I have never really looked at anyone's posts here and thought "wow, that sig's ridiculous"... so I'm on the fence for this one.


----------



## Emiricol (Aug 31, 2003)

Okay, spaces don't count.  My new (shrunken) sig is 495 characters, and around 530 with spaces.

Sniff sniff I miss my Iconic.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 31, 2003)

We'll discuss it, but don't be surprised if it stays at 500 characters. Frankly, there's a possibility that we might remove images from sigs altogether, but that's far from certain. We'll update you when we reach a consensus.


----------



## dave_o (Aug 31, 2003)

Killing images is cool, but more text/links should _not_ be a problem.

Let's say you're getting 2.5kb/s, that is 2500 bytes a second, which is roughly 2500 characters a second. And 2.5kb/s comes from a really _bad_ 56k dial-up connection. Basically, by the time they read my post, they'll have been able to download my sig many times.

So, I really don't see text as being a problem.

But I'm not an admin or anything.


----------



## Kichwas (Aug 31, 2003)

Tsyr said:
			
		

> 305 including spaces (which count as a character in my software), and all code. Or so says a quick character count in a word processor.



Your 305 is in error. It's 234 including spaces for all the vB code.

Perhaps you're counting the 'edited by' section?

My count is from MS Word, and the sig was built for a forum that had a 250 limit.

Here's the whole sig.


			
				arcady said:
			
		

> |url=http://www.renderosity.com/gallery.ez?ByArtist=Y&Artist=arcady]My 3D art Gallery[/url] | |url=http://home.pacbell.net/arcady0/MnM/]My MnM Website[/url]
> |url=http://arcady0.topcities.com/Kalamar/]Kalamar Site & Name Generator[/url]



With the ['s changed to | so it won't vB.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 1, 2003)

Well, my old sig was 'longer than 500 characters' but wasn't long by normal sig standards. My new sig links to forums I frequent and look for input on, rather than specific threads. Because apparently, links to specific threads (I believe it was 3) made the sig too long.

Also, as Dave and Djeta said, check out living enworld. We're looking for some active board members to keep things going at a steady (almost fast) pace while we try and figure out how we want to run the little details. It's online Dungeons and Dragons, I know you can get into it.


----------



## pogre (Sep 1, 2003)

Whatever makes the boards faster. I'm all for limiting avatars and sigs in any manner that will help.

People who go to my story hour and modelling threads know they are going to be confronted by picture thumbs and those are linked to offsite servers.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 1, 2003)

I would prefer sig pictures to be allowed, since I use them to locate my post when scrolling thru the long pages....


----------



## garyh (Sep 2, 2003)

thalmin said:
			
		

> It's on the page where you edit your Profile.




I _still_ can't find it!      If you mean the "Profile" sub-section of the User CP, it ain't there on mine.

Did my Supporter status expire without a renewal notice, oh ye friendly and helpful Admins?  Is there some other reason I'm not seeing it?


----------



## Darkness (Sep 2, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> I _still_ can't find it!  If you mean the "Profile" sub-section of the User CP, it ain't there on mine.



Nor on mine. And I, as a mod, have been able to change my title for a long time now.

Maybe Morrus accidentally switched moderators to 'off' instead of CSs to 'on'? 

edit - Come to think of it... You're a mod, too, actually, Gary.


----------



## Greybar (Sep 2, 2003)

> I would prefer sig pictures to be allowed, since I use them to locate my post when scrolling thru the long pages....




You don't look for your avatar for that?  Just curious.

My sig certainly was over 500 characters from before - URLs are a pain for that.  However, using Make a Shorter Link should help.  For instance: http://makeashorterlink.com/?P3CC226C5 now goes here!

The key, as usual, is in individual decisions.  Do you *always* add your sig, even for one-liner replies?  Could you use tables to make your .sig more vertically compact?  (as a side note, the current 500 character rule discourages use of extensive HTML to visually compact .sigs ...)

I'd be fine with losing the image in my .sig if so ruled.

john


----------



## garyh (Sep 2, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> edit - Come to think of it... You're a mod, too, actually, Gary.




Thanks for noticing!


----------



## Darkness (Sep 3, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> Thanks for noticing!



Just wanted to make sure you're aware of your condition.


----------



## garyh (Sep 3, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Just wanted to make sure you're aware of your condition.




Quite aware.  People keep expecting me to know stuff and be helpful.  What's up with that?  

Seriously... any word on the member title issue?  Still not working for me...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 6, 2003)

*Sig Size Problems*

I am having problems with the 500 word limit on sigs.  I could understand if it was done intentionally... but was it?  My sig is far larger than that, due to all the urls contained in it, and this is a problem for me updating it to using the new urls for everything.

Will this be fixed eventually?  Or was this done intentionally?


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 6, 2003)

I've asked about it before, and I think Morrus is still pondering. I'd like to see signs permitted to be longer because of sigs that use lots of code. Otherwise, I'm going to have to switch to a sig-post in the compiled sig threads, and then a single link in my sig.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm waiting for Morrus' final verdict as well. I could trim mine down quite a bit if the hidden hyperlinks didn't count towards the displayed total, but since they do and I'm grandfathered in at the moment, I just can't bring myself to chop it all out. Maybe I should, though. I don't know. It's a tough decision.

Jay


----------



## Hackenslash (Sep 7, 2003)

*ENWorlds Predefined Standard Avatars...Can't get them to Work anymore ???*

Hello All,

Well after messing about for a few days now tring to get the Avatars to work, I am at a loss. I have tried, deleteing cookies, temp. int files, history, and even swapped from IE5 to IE6 and back again. But no luck. The site itself seems to be working ok and refreshing fine. Both my PC at work and PC at Home refuses to display my Avatar. I liked that little guy...Bummer !!! So anyone having the same problem with ENWorlds pre-defined standard Avatars or is it just liddle ol' me. Any help and/or advice would be appreciated. Cheers guys


----------



## thalmin (Sep 7, 2003)

They just come up as little white boxes with the red X. It does look good on you, though.


----------



## Mark (Sep 7, 2003)

Hackenslash said:
			
		

> ...advice would be appreciated.




Attach the avatar as an image so an Admin can assist you.  They seem to be working for other folks who had them prior to the change, and I have added my new avatar since the new version of the boards came to be, so I can only assume it is something specific to your system. (No offense, of course.)


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 7, 2003)

Well, did a look at the properites of the avatars and this is what I see...

 yours 
http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/avatar/014.gif

 Mark's 
http://www.enworld.org/forums/image.php?u=5&dateline=1062656361

 thalmin's 
http://www.enworld.org/forums/image.php?u=662&dateline=1039486661

 Mine
http://www.enworld.org/forums/image.php?u=371&dateline=1039627307


This makes me feel your issues is location, when I check the standard images there are none showing.  Looks like a tech issue but I would say it may be easier to upload one.


----------



## bekkilyn_rpg (Sep 7, 2003)

I've been  having the same problem with these avatars since the board changed. I tried linking directly to one of the icons in a browser window but it came back as a broken link. Since I figured they were broken for everyone and that it was just a low priority fix (and I'd mentioned and seen the problem mentioned in earlier posts), I didn't worry much about it. But now if some are able to link to the icons and some of us aren't...well, I don't know.


----------



## Hackenslash (Sep 7, 2003)

*Nice ideas but....*

Hi all,

Thanks for your replys and I will comment on each one:

Thalmin: Well yes the red X is quite fetching but I would prefer black as it would go better with my shoes.  

Mark: I am not very computer savvy so not sure how to attach an Avatar or where to even get an Avatar from. Oh and I do have quite old PC's at work and at home.PII at work and Low end PIII at home. So I suppose it could be my systems. 

Hand of Evil: I did try those links too and got some error messages and told to contact the Webmaster at www.enworld.org etc...... so think it may be the Standard Pre-Defined Avatars that are de-funct or maybe my PC at Work and at Home just can't hack the new ENWolrd Site features....Bummer....I'll have to change my Login to "Red EX"   

Bekkilyn: If you figure out how to sort out an Avatar then let me and the rest of us Avatarless ENWorlders know. Cheers !!!  

PS. Does anyone care to submit an idiots guide on how to create/find/upload an Avatar to use on ENWorld. Many Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 7, 2003)

I'm in the same situation as Hackenslash. I can't change my custom avatar to another custom avatar in my custom avatars screen. I'm not seeing the option.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 7, 2003)

CS:

I just changed my avatar...but I saw all those red x boxes too. It seems like the default avatars are dead.
You should be able to change your custom avatar though...it was right below the defaults for me...and I just did it a few minutes ago.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 7, 2003)

I don't see any other options. Did you have to delete your old Avatar to get it to work?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 7, 2003)

Nope. Right below the default avatars there is a section that's for your custom avatar. It has a little box that says the size and file requirements...then there's a box for a web address and one for uploading from your harddrive.

...or at least, that's what I could see...


----------



## Living Enworld Judge (Sep 7, 2003)

OK, then it has to do with my account classification. I'm a mod for particular forums, and I don't have access to changing my custom avatar. I logged into a user account (the living enworld judge) and I can see what your talking about. It's not available in my account, however...

I guess I'll just have to wait for Piratecat to finish operating on my account .


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 7, 2003)

The above post was by me, from another account obviously.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 7, 2003)

Everyone should have access to do that.  I'll check the settings.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 8, 2003)

Well, Rus, I'm having troubles with my account. PC was working on it a bit, but hasn't gotten too far. Basically, I have a ton of privileges remaining from my temporary super-modness. You can get the full list from him, this is just another issue. You can definitely see that I don't have access in this print-screen photo.


----------



## Hackenslash (Sep 8, 2003)

*Any News.....*

Hi All,

So has anyone got any further updates on getting an Avatar for the boards ? Is ENWorld getting rid of the Pre-defined standard Avatars and if they are, can they recommend a new source for Avatars. Also, can someone post an idiots guide to adding/creating/loading Avatars so that all of us lesser computer savvy people can have something a little better than a "Red X". Cheers for any advice forthcoming....


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 8, 2003)

Hackenslash said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> So has anyone got any further updates on getting an Avatar for the boards ? Is ENWorld getting rid of the Pre-defined standard Avatars and if they are, can they recommend a new source for Avatars. Also, can someone post an idiots guide to adding/creating/loading Avatars so that all of us lesser computer savvy people can have something a little better than a "Red X". Cheers for any advice forthcoming....




I think everyone can do this, not just supports (but I may be wrong)...

Go to *USER CP*
Go to *OPTIONS*
Go to _Bottom of Page_
*Change Avatar * 
Upload Avatar (limited to 5000 bytes)
*Submit Modifications*


----------



## Hackenslash (Sep 8, 2003)

*Cheers....*



			
				Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> I think everyone can do this, not just supports (but I may be wrong)...
> 
> Go to *USER CP*
> Go to *OPTIONS*
> ...




Thanks....I'll give it a shot but I still don't know where I am gonna get an Avatar from in the first place. Cheers anyway...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 8, 2003)

Hackenslash said:
			
		

> Thanks....I'll give it a shot but I still don't know where I am gonna get an Avatar from in the first place. Cheers anyway...



What are you looking for, someone will find you one.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 9, 2003)

*Why can't I change my sig?*

If I try to add a line to my sig, I get the "500 character" error.

I don't have 500 characters in my sig. I have 273 (with spaces).

Does the character limit include all the characters in the HTML source code? If so, then yes, I'm over the limit with 803 characters (with spaces). This is largely due to the URL tags, which have long internet addresses to specific posts here at ENworld.

I understand that we have a 500 character limit because we don't want people to have obnoxiously long sigs. I don't think mine is bad at all. All I wanted to do was add a link to my Rogue's Gallery thread!


----------



## Magic Slim (Sep 9, 2003)

(url=http://www.enworld.org/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1114541)Hi!(/url) indeed counts as 90 characters, not just 3...

Slim


----------



## Darkness (Sep 9, 2003)

Magic Slim said:
			
		

> (url=http://www.enworld.org/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1114541)Hi!(/url) indeed counts as 90 characters, not just 3...
> 
> Slim



Exactly.

I've posted your sig into a Word file to count the characters. It's 634 (without spaces; or 679 with spaces).


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 9, 2003)

Well, pardon me, but this is _really_ annoying.

My sig is pretty much stuck the way it is forever. I can't add anything to it, and there's no way I can trim it to under 500 characters without losing the links, and the links are the whole point!

Isn't there a different way to institute the limit? Like, 500 displayed characters, or 10 lines of space, or _something_?


----------



## Darkness (Sep 10, 2003)

I see your point but I can't do very much; Morrus is apparently still pondering this question...


----------



## Welverin (Sep 10, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> I think everyone can do this, not just supports (but I may be wrong)...
> 
> Go to *USER CP*
> Go to *OPTIONS*
> ...




They have to be 64x64 or less as well.


----------



## Hackenslash (Sep 10, 2003)

*Thanks...*



			
				Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> What are you looking for, someone will find you one.




Cheers ! Hand of Evil, I am not that fussed really, just something fantasy based, maybe an Axe Wielding Psycho...hehehe. OR somthing to that effect. But anything would be better than a "Red X" Does anyone know of a site to get Avatars ?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 10, 2003)

Hackenslash said:
			
		

> Cheers ! Hand of Evil, I am not that fussed really, just something fantasy based, maybe an Axe Wielding Psycho...hehehe. OR somthing to that effect. But anything would be better than a "Red X" Does anyone know of a site to get Avatars ?




Think this is a little over the 5000 bytes...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 10, 2003)

This one is borderline...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 10, 2003)

This one has room to spare black background same as the prior.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 10, 2003)

Here is an axe slashing


----------



## Mirth (Sep 11, 2003)

I feel your pain MS. Since I'm grandfathered in, I can't quite bring myself to trim down my sig to 500. I guess I'm gonna have to wait with you for the final word from Russ.


----------



## Welverin (Sep 11, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Here is an axe slashing




Go with this one (the one with the clear background).


----------



## Morrus (Sep 11, 2003)

OK, the default avatars are now fixed.  Have fun!


----------



## Hackenslash (Sep 12, 2003)

*Very much appreciated....*



			
				Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> This one has room to spare black background same as the prior.





Thank you very much for your efforts in finding me an Avatar...I have been away from my PC for a bit, so sorry I did not reply straight away. I like the Avatars you have posted and will select one soon. I have just saved them to my Desk Top and will experiment with up-loading on the User CP over the next few days. Pretty busy at the moment with a work assignment and other stuff in my personal life. Cheers  Thanks again.


----------



## Hackenslash (Sep 12, 2003)

*HOORAY...YIPPEE....WOW....Dat Da Daaa !!!*

Well I am now in possession of a fine Avatar courtesy of Hand of Evil. And I actually got it to work too....Thanks again to all who offered advice and support. A Big thank you to the Hand for helping me get an Avatar in the first place. And Cheers to Morrus for sorting out the pre-defined Avatars...Nice touch with the LoTR Characters...Kewl  

PS...Now if I can get the Avatar to work anyone can...Cheers All...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 12, 2003)

Hackenslash said:
			
		

> Thank you very much for your efforts in finding me an Avatar...I have been away from my PC for a bit, so sorry I did not reply straight away. I like the Avatars you have posted and will select one soon. I have just saved them to my Desk Top and will experiment with up-loading on the User CP over the next few days. Pretty busy at the moment with a work assignment and other stuff in my personal life. Cheers  Thanks again.



You are quite welcome.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 12, 2003)

Yeah I've thought this long and hard too, I do need to update my signature and even with the temp boost too 1000 characters I'm still over.  If I can find the signature string then I guess I will use it.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 12, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> Quite aware. People keep expecting me to know stuff and be helpful. What's up with that?
> 
> Seriously... any word on the member title issue? Still not working for me...



Taken care of now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 12, 2003)

*Signature Thread (found)*

I've seen it before but all it does it contain a list of everyone long signatures, I like to be able to jump threw my PbP game with relative ease and moving my signature to that is just fine and daddy with me.  My only problem is I don't remember where I saw it and I don’t want to create work for the moderators at a later date by creating my own thread.  Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Darkness (Sep 12, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone, the merged sigs thread is here.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 12, 2003)

D'oh!

Darkness, thanks!  I'm not sure I missed it the first time threw...  Looks like I created work for you moderators after all.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 12, 2003)

Eh, no harm done, mate. 

But I'll merge _this_ thread with the sigs & avatars thread now.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 13, 2003)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> Well, pardon me, but this is _really_ annoying.
> 
> My sig is pretty much stuck the way it is forever. I can't add anything to it, and there's no way I can trim it to under 500 characters without losing the links, and the links are the whole point!
> 
> Isn't there a different way to institute the limit? Like, 500 displayed characters, or 10 lines of space, or _something_?




No kidding.  Check my sig.  It's at about 490.  And it's just so freakin' huge.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 13, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> No kidding. Check my sig. It's at about 490. And it's just so freakin' huge.



In case you missed it, the limit has been increased to 1000 for the time being.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 13, 2003)

Cool, I did miss it.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 13, 2003)

Yeah, figures, I guess. 'cause Piratecat mentioned it... Hm. Well, _somewhere else_ here in Meta.


----------

